# TSH/FREET4/FREEt3



## postgoithypokim (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi I had half my thyroid taken out in feb(due to a goiter that kept getting slightly larger)and my levels were normal before that and up until a few months after then my tsh went to 6 but ft4/ft3 were normal. i took medication and it went to 5 something. i didnt feel like hassling with the rules of taking the synthroid so i stopped. now in nov it is 8.19 so definately going up however free t4/t3 are normal range but going down slightly. in september my free t4 was 1.12 and now .95 free t3 was 2.8 in june and now 2.6.

my question is do i just wait it out since the free t3/t4 are in normal range or should i start synthroid? I am overweight and although it was probably due to increase in eating coupled with less exercise due to a job change i still gained alot of weight what seemed to be suddenly. Iwas at 145 for awhile then jumped to 167. im sure it took awhile to put on since time flies but i still think that is alot of effen weight! Ive had joint pain for a long time. I lift weights and have done so for more than ten years with some boughts of excessive excercising and also times of low amounts of exercising (need to find balance) anyway any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good gravy, start that Synthroid!!! Once you get in worse shape, it'll be even harder to bring those numbers back into range.

Your goal should not be getting your free t4 and free t3 simply "in range." Your goal is to get both number above midpoint of the range, if not higher.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree. You need the medication. It is really not a hassle to take it; It just takes time to figure out a routine that works for you.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, it's really not that big of a deal to take Synthroid, you just have to get in the habit of it. Definitely get copies of your labs--just because your Frees are "normal", doesn't mean they are in a good place for your body (hence the weight gain).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

There is a lag time between what the TSH is and as to what the FREES might be at any given time.

Why did you stop taking your Synthroid?

What has your doctor had to say about all of this?

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Post your lab results and ranges please.

Normal usually means "in range" although I've been told "normal" when lab results were completely out of range as well.

What dosage were you prescribed?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## postgoithypokim (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi All! Thanks for the replies. Here the levels from Nov. 25th. I stopped taking it because I guess I didnt think it was dire enough and the whole calciunm and iron thing made me mad. Im not drinking coffee really anymore so it is more manageable.

THYROXINE.FREE 0.95

TRIIODOTHYRONINE.FREE 2.6

THYROTROPIN 8.19 High

Oh and my dose is the.025 the lowest dose without breaking a pill I guess


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you happen to have the reference ranges for those results? Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yup, we need ranges. I'm thinking those Frees look low, but it's hard to tell 100% without ranges.


----------



## postgoithypokim (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok here are the levels (bold) again with the ref ranges(in red).

THYROTROPIN* 8.19* High uIU/mL (0.36-4.50)

THYROXINE.FREE T4 *0.95* ng/dL (0.86-1.52)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE.FREE T3 *2.6* pg/mL (2.0-4.4)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, my goodness, you are very hypo & need the meds ASAP. You frees are not good.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed, your Frees are about to drop out of the ranges completely, so those indicate you're pretty hypo.


----------



## postgoithypokim (Dec 2, 2014)

ok thanks! I have been taking the Synthroid so I will keep you posted on what happens. I know this isnt possible but I swear after two days on the Syn. I noticed a difference. Probably placebo effect.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, it's possible to get a little boost soon after taking it ????


----------

